# Bakelite - Why is it so expensive?



## Stango

Looks like it might be fun to turn but why is it so expensive?  I just remember old radios made out of it.

Any input?  Good to turn?  Finishes nice?  Historic value?

What am I missing?


----------



## PaulDoug

There have been several pens shown on this forum made of bakelite.  They are beautiful.  I don' t know why it is so expensive.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60371

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60359


----------



## Russianwolf

it expensive because it isn't common in the sizes need to make pens. Usually the rods used to make pens are left overs that were never made into something else. And since to my knowledge it isn't made anymore, the rods are hard to come by or expensive when available.


----------



## BRobbins629

Supply and demand.  There just isn't a lot of this stuff around. There was a company trying to recreate some of the old formulas - selling a product called Catalin.  Every once in a while some shows up for sale.  Apparently a slow process to make.  It is nice stuff, does make a nice pen, but the appeal is probably for for those interested in a retro material.  There are many modern materials just as nice if looks were the only criteria.


----------



## DurocShark

The manufacturing process is very toxic and complicated. Other plastics are easier and cheaper to make, so bakelite is few and far between.


----------



## Spec Grade

Mostly because Bakelite has not been produced in quantity since 1939.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Here's some you might think is just a tad expensive.:biggrin:


http://cgi.ebay.com/Bakelite-Catali...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2306a636b1


----------



## mrburls

Saw that earlier today Roy. Isn't that an awesome block of bakelite :biggrin::biggrin: 

Thought about making an offer on it, then someone got back to me on some other bakelite I am going to buy. 

Keith "mrburls"




OKLAHOMAN said:


> Here's some you might think is just a tad expensive.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bakelite-Catali...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2306a636b1


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Yes Keith some awsome color, but like you I just received 15 rods today that I bought.


----------



## ed4copies

No returns---ouch!!


----------



## cnirenberg

ed4copies said:


> No returns---ouch!!



You can say that again.  Ouch, Ouch!!


----------

